# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Venta para Lima de Arroz Nir San Martín - Tarapoto

## lmct

Buenos tardes 
Contamos con 100 tm de arroz Nir de buena calidad, desde San Martin - Tarapoto. Estamos buscando empresas distribuidoras en Lima. El arroz va enbolsado en sacos de 50Kg, el precio puesto en Lima es de S/93.50 nuevos soles por saco. 
Interesados escribirme a mi correo electrónico. Gracias  luis.ctovar@yahoo.es 
Estaré esperando sus comentarios 
saludos
LuisTemas similares: VENTA DE COSECHADORAS DE ARROZ-TRIGO Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara se incrementó por mayor cosecha en Arequipa, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara aumentó en 37.6 % por cosechas en Lambayeque, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo envió proyecto de ley para mejorar control en pago de Impuesto a la Venta de Arroz Pilado Certificaciones para la agroexportación - tarapoto , 01 y 02 de abril

----------

albertorosendo

----------


## Gonzalord

Buenas tardes, 
¿Actualmente a que precio venden el saco de 50 kg de arroz en Tarapoto? Muchas gracias. 
Saludos, 
Gonzalo Vidal

----------


## lmct

Hola Gonzalo. Gracias por comunicarte conmigo. En la actualidad estamos comercializando un arroz proveniente del norte, que es el añejo, porque tiene un proceso especial, que en la actualidad esta teniendo muy buena acogida en el mercado interno y en Ecuador. 
Sería importante que me envíes un correo electrónico para darte un precio especifico, por cantidades que estas solicitando, y puesto en Lima, la empresa tiene planta de proceso en Lima, podemos entregarte el arroz en Saco, como también podemos envasarte el arroz en bolsas de 250 gr, 500 gr, etc, para venta local. Tu puedes traer tu propios diseño y te hacemos el trabajo. Contamos con flota de camiones... 
Estaré a la ordenes de tu respuesta. Gracias 
Saludos 
Atte
Martin

----------


## Gonzalord

Hola Martin, 
Te escribo al correo luis.ctovar@yahoo.es 
Saludos, 
Gonzalo

----------

